# M&P .22 Compact



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Found a slightly used M&P Compact for $270.00. Both mags and all the paper and box. Took it out yesterday, what a sweet little pistol. Accurate, feeds pretty much any ammo. I also have one of the full size( Walther). The compact may be my favorite (for now). Any one else have feedback on this weapon?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*My friend bought one,,,*

That was a sweet price you paid,,,
I might have picked it up myself for that amount.

My friend bought one,,,
And it's a nice little shooter.

I have no problems at all with the guns performance,,,
It was as easy to hit with as my Ruger SR-22,,,
And it fed three brands of ammo perfectly.

The only thing I don't like is,,,
No external hammer,,,
No de-cocker.

There is no way to de-cock it with a round in the chamber.

Some people think that is not a problem,,,
It's just my personal preference is all.

Aarond

.


----------



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, the SR22 is also really nice. I traded a Walther PPK/s to get my SR. I am a little upside down on the money part, but the Ruger is so much better to shoot. I thought I wanted the Walther until I tried the DA trigger. Pretty much unshootable. Controls in odd (for me) places. Tended to slide bite. If I don't like to shoot em, I won't keep em.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Just picked up a used compact .22 on Tuesday. Think ill give her a run tomorrow!:smt071


----------

